# To worry about someone



## FlyingBird

I know ' merak etmek' mean 'to worry'.

But how would you say sentences below:


1.) İ'm worry about Emir,he went 12 hours ago and still have not returned.

2.)İ'm worry about you,you are probably sick and you need help.

3.)İ am worry about myself,i am not feeling good and my head is aching.

4.)İ am worry about my car,one guy stoled him.

5.)I am worry about your brother,he is very sad.



*My try:

1.)Emiri merak ediyorum,12 saat önce gitti ama hala dönmedi.

2.)Seni merak ediyorum,hastasın galiba ve yardımı ihtiyacın var.

3.)kendimi merak ediyorum,iyi hissetmiyorum ve başım ağrıyor.

4.)Arabamı merak ediyorum,birisi onu çaldı.

5.)Kardeşini merak ediyorum,o çok üzgündür.*




The main question is how to say 'to worry about someone'.question in bold are my try so i would also appreciate if you can correct me cause i wanna see where i made mistake except this. 

Şimdiden teşekkür ederim


----------



## MetinS

1.)Emiri merak ediyorum,12 saat önce gitti ama hala dönmedi. CORRECT

2.)Seni merak ediyorum,hastasın galiba ve yardımı ihtiyacın var. CORRECT

3.)kendimi merak ediyorum,iyi hissetmiyorum ve başım ağrıyor. We don't say 'kendimi merak ediyorum" but you can say 'endişeleniyorum...  or simply iyi değilim başım ağrıyor. You can say endişeleniyorum about yourself when you are worried to hear something bad about yourself from a doctor or result of an exam etc.

4.)Arabamı merak ediyorum,birisi onu çaldı. CORRECT

5.)Kardeşini merak ediyorum,o çok üzgündür.   'o çok üzgün' is much better, because it implies that it is happening now and that you know that. üzgündür is used when he is like that all the times, or you guess that he is sorry because of something sad happened to him (you are talking in his absence): üzgündür tabii, üzgündür mutlaka,


----------



## ancalimon

I'm worried about you : Senin için endişeleniyorum.

merak etmek : to be curious about
merak : curiosity


----------



## FlyingBird

MetinS said:


> 1.)Emiri merak ediyorum,12 saat önce gitti ama hala dönmedi. CORRECT
> 
> 2.)Seni merak ediyorum,hastasın galiba ve yardımı ihtiyacın var. CORRECT
> 
> 3.)kendimi merak ediyorum,iyi hissetmiyorum ve başım ağrıyor. We don't say 'kendimi merak ediyorum" but you can say 'endişeleniyorum...  or simply iyi değilim başım ağrıyor. You can say endişeleniyorum about yourself when you are worried to hear something bad about yourself from a doctor or result of an exam etc.
> 
> 4.)Arabamı merak ediyorum,birisi onu çaldı. CORRECT
> 
> 5.)Kardeşini merak ediyorum,o çok üzgündür.   'o çok üzgün' is much better, because it implies that it is happening now and that you know that. üzgündür is used when he is like that all the times, or you guess that he is sorry because of something sad happened to him (you are talking in his absence): üzgündür tabii, üzgündür mutlaka,


İ thought it won't be correct.Can you explain why it is 'seni merak ediyorum' instead of 'senin için merak ediyorum' or they are both correct?

seni merak ediyorum is like saying 'i worry you' instead of 'i worry *about* you'?


----------



## MetinS

senin için meraklanıyorum
seni merak ediyorum

these are both correct way of saying 'I am worried about you'
'senin için merak ediyorum' is not correct


----------



## FlyingBird

MetinS said:


> senin için meraklanıyorum
> seni merak ediyorum
> 
> these are both correct way of saying 'I am worried about you'
> 'senin için merak ediyorum' is not correct


İ don't get what 'meraklanmak' mean.Why is the rule to use it whit *benim için / senin için / murat'ın için *etc,and why not the same rule as 'merak etmek'?


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> İ don't get what 'meraklanmak' mean.Why is the rule to use it whit benim için / senin için /* murat için*etc,and why not the same rule as 'merak etmek'?



It's about characteristic differences of languages. We don't use"_worry_"with "_about_" in Turkish, bu English speakers use it with _"about"_.

*Meraklanmak=merak etmek*
*-lan/-len = *a suffuix that makes verb from noun


----------

